# Help - Daytime parking in Halifax for motorhome



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm off to Lincoln Thursday but need to do a meeting in Halifax on Wednesday. 6 hour meeting!!

I live in Cheltenham so what I want to do is take the motorhome to Halifax and park up, do the meeting then drive towards Lincoln in the evening.

Anybody know a suitable car park I can use. Not bothered about the cost just don't want to get there and have the problems with height barriers etc.

Thanks in advance.
Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The only ones that don't have a 3 ton limit are:

TOWNGATE NORTHOWRAM (13 spaces)

QUEEN'S ROAD (30 spaces)

STAUPS LANE, STUMP CROSS (10 spaces)

They are all small and may have bay-size restrictions, but are no charge. The last has poor access too. The information was from the Calder Borough Council pdf of parking sites, via the Motorhome Friendly Parking site (which has unfortunately just closed, due to a tussle over another site's use of copyright material).

Colin


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been racking my brain but so far haven't thought of any place in Halifax I'd be confident to direct you to park a motorhome for 6 hours. When we go Halifax in the car we tend to use fairly short term street parking. The only time we took the motorhome in we parked in Sainsbury's car park and it was broken into in the half an hour we were there. (Could happen anywhere, I'm not trying to scare you off.)

I would suggest contacting the organisation where your meeting is and seeing if they have any suggestions. There is pretty good public transport in the area so perhaps a CL, CS or pub stopover on a train or bus route into town might be a reasonable option, either to park or stay overnight.

My credentials: I live about 12 miles away, have worked in Halifax in the past, and probably go into some part of the town about once a month. I don't know all areas, or even all car parks, well. Your solution might also depend on whereabouts in Halifax you need to be.

Hopefully someone else with better local knowledge will be along soon with an answer for you. 

Good luck, and see you at Lincoln.



Chris


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

You could try seeing whether you could park up at this campsite
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=10037
We stayed there for one night earlier this year. Not really our cup of tea as a campsite, but the owner is very friendly and the site is convenient for both the M62, and the journey into the town centre. It's on the main bus route, but taxis are cheap in Halifax. This probably won't be of great concern to you if you are 'on expenses'!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Halifax*

Hi

There is coach parking at the Eureka attraction - there is always loads of space. Not sure of the tariff. Google "Eureka Halifax"

It is next to the rail station.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Was just going to say Eureka or Matalan at bottom end of town not sure if its got any time restrictions though.

Greenie


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your help.

I think Cherry Tree Farm Camping And Caravan site looks favourite. I'll give them a call. If I can park there means I can get on with my day worry free 

I'll let you know. Thanks again.

Alan


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

I phoned the campsite who were very helpful so that would have been the best option for me.

Just as I was sorting things out though the meeting got cancelled!!

So thanks again

Cheers
Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

aldhp21 said:


> I phoned the campsite who were very helpful so that would have been the best option for me.
> 
> Just as I was sorting things out though the meeting got cancelled!!
> 
> ...


It was obviously a very important strategic meeting then? :roll:

Colin


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

camallison said:


> It was obviously a very important strategic meeting then? :roll:
> 
> Colin


Funnily enough, it was to discuss a new strategy and approach document. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Been put back to next week but meeting now to be held in London.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

aldhp21 said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > It was obviously a very important strategic meeting then? :roll:
> ...


..... and the participants from London balked at trudging up to God's Own County for the meeting! Sounds familiar. Don't know what they are missing.

Colin


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

aldhp21 said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > It was obviously a very important strategic meeting then? :roll:
> ...


I have always believed that actions speak louder than words.
When it got to the stage that meetings were being called to discuss the holding of meetings :roll: :? , I decided it was time to take early retirement . . . :lol:


----------

